# She has started reading porn. hmmmm.



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

My wife who is LD compared to me has never read porn before. In other words I'm sure that some of the books she has read contained some sex but lately I've noticed that some of the books are pretty clear about the sexual content. For instance Lora Leigh books. She's reading one now. Is this a sign of some kind? I'm not worried or concerned just looking for insight. Thanks.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

CanadianGuy said:


> My wife who is LD compared to me has never read porn before. In other words I'm sure that some of the books she has read contained some sex but lately I've noticed that some of the books are pretty clear about the sexual content. For instance Lora Leigh books. She's reading one now. Is this a sign of some kind? I'm not worried or concerned just looking for insight. Thanks.


Enjoy. Women are more turned on in our minds. This is mental porn and if it gets her in the mood, just enjoy it. I would worry if she gets restless because of unrealistic romance novels but reading some steamy scenes, playing them in her mind with her in the place of the character is just mental foreplay.


----------



## AsTheStoryGoes (Oct 10, 2012)

When I read erotic books, I am more likely to jump my husbands bones multiple times on a daily basis. I have one of these books to thank for resulting in my second pregnancy. So, it could work out to lean in your favor.


----------



## georgia girl (Oct 17, 2012)

My husband is very grateful for my books. They can be very educational. He is shy when it comes to telling me what he wants in bed and I was a virgin when we met so had no idea how to turn him on or what he might like. Thanks to the romance books that I have been reading we have gone from sex once every 2 weeks(if I was lucky) to every other day.(now I'm very lucky) Fifty Shades of Grey was the best education I have ever received and my husband has been smiling like crazy for weeks. Now


----------



## KnK (Oct 15, 2012)

She probably just wants to get some ideas or spike her sex drive that's why I have read them. 

I however have never and wont watch a porn video. Not condemning , it's just not for me but I have no problem reading a book I think it is more tasteful lol


----------



## Lordhavok (Mar 14, 2012)

and what are some of these books? authors?


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

If she is LD and took a first step with these books, then you are on the right path to enjoying more sex. '50 Shades of Grey' was one of my wisest investments as a gift for my wife, who was also LD until recently.


----------



## georgia girl (Oct 17, 2012)

Lydia Joyce taught me to use frozen strawberries when giving my hubby oral. E.L James (Fifty Shades of Grey) taught me to loosen up and try new things. Connie Mason and Hannah Howell are very good also. Depends on what her tastes are. Brynn Paulin is great. Just because I like to read about threesome and gang bangs sometimes does NOT mean that I want to have one. It just turns me on to read about it.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

Be grateful. It's keeping sex on her mind, and as a LD person, that's what you want and need to happen. Sexy starts in the mind.


----------



## georgia girl (Oct 17, 2012)

BOTH of you need to read Fifty Shades of Grey !!!
You can learn a lot from it also.


----------



## KnK (Oct 15, 2012)

What is LD??


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

Low Drive (low sex drive)


----------



## KnK (Oct 15, 2012)

southern wife said:


> Low Drive (low sex drive)


Ook thanks.. there have been a lot of things I haven't caught on to yet.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

Hmmmmmmmmmm maybe I need to start reading some erotica!


----------



## KnK (Oct 15, 2012)

southern wife said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmm maybe I need to start reading some erotica!


Me personally like the sensual " He kissed her deeply , pressing her body close to his etc. " rather than the more graphic " His __ was throbbing , she ___ " yeah you get the picture lol


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

if shes low d because she masterbating to erotica instead of having sex with you that woud be a problem.


----------



## AsTheStoryGoes (Oct 10, 2012)

georgia girl said:


> BOTH of you need to read Fifty Shades of Grey !!!
> You can learn a lot from it also.


I read it.. but none of it turned me on. AT ALL. I was so disappointed.  Normally reading erotic books doesn't pose that problem for me.


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

I grabbed each of the 50 Shades trilogy once my wife finished reading them and I didn't think it was a great read by any stretch, but loved some of the ideas that I hope are in my wife's head now from it. 

She was a little critical of it but that didn't stop her from blowing right through them. Couldn't have been too bad then...


----------



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks for all the great feedback! She read 50SOG and didn't like it. Or at least that's what she said. She found the characters to unbelievable ( very young woman/ older man ). She also said BDSM does not "do it" for her. She says she does not masturbate. Maybe she's started ( ? )


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

my wife also said she never masterbated ......until I caught her.


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

CanadianGuy said:


> Thanks for all the great feedback! She read 50SOG and didn't like it. Or at least that's what she said. She found the characters to unbelievable ( very young woman/ older man ). She also said BDSM does not "do it" for her. She says she does not masturbate. Maybe she's started ( ? )


My wife said similar things about the books but regardless, it has sparked something in her. She has also told me that the stuff in there (BDSM, butt plugs, tasting your own cum) is not her thing, but I think under the right circumstances I can get her to give it a shot.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

chillymorn said:


> my wife also said she never masterbated ......until I caught her.



I think there are 3 types of women where masturbation is concerned:

1 women that do it
2 women that don't because of catholic/baptist/hindu (whatever) guilt
3 women that lie about it. 

I think there are more 1s and 3s than anything else

The problem is that women can gently reach under the covers and get themselves off without a big ordeal. Men have to be more obvious...then we have the clean up...

I am all for women reading stuff to get them primed for their Hs. Sadly i think may use it as an "escape" (with or without masturbation) that can take them further not closer to their man. 

For all the women who read it then jump their Hs bones..God bless you. To the rest of you that have frustrated men lying next to you or in the next room..shame on you. Don't cry if he leaves you..sorry to be harsh....it is a harsh world.


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

My guess is she's lying to you about the mastrabation.. but. I also know from personal experience, that I've had long periods of time.. (6 months) , without it. Was no biggie to me then. (I guess LD?) But, had no care to go & read erotic books/ stories.. no drive to self satisfy. So, i do know that sometimes it's not always a lie if the wife says she doesn't masturbate.

I'd say, turn her on to erotica.com & watch her be more ready for you next time you have sex!!!


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

tjohnson said:


> To the rest of you that have frustrated men lying next to you or in the next room..shame on you.


What about the frustrated wife that gets no reaction when she tries to jump his bones? Are you saying they should leave their marriages as well?


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I started reading more erotica and porn a year or so ago. Honestly it meant nothing in the grand scheme of things. I've always been HD I just decided to read something besides self help books for a while. LOL

It makes me want my husband more so he gives 2 thumbs up to the books. He loves to see me reading them.


----------



## georgia girl (Oct 17, 2012)

40isthenew20 said:


> My wife said similar things about the books but regardless, it has sparked something in her. She has also told me that the stuff in there (BDSM, butt plugs, tasting your own cum) is not her thing, but I think under the right circumstances I can get her to give it a shot.


I do not like or think I would like BDSM but the book opened my mind to try new things for my husbands pleasure. We are talking about getting a sex swing :smthumbup: who knows what else we may try. Just trying to keep him interested and well pleased.


----------



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

georgia girl said:


> I do not like or think I would like BDSM but the book opened my mind to try new things for my husbands pleasure. We are talking about getting a sex swing :smthumbup: who knows what else we may try. Just trying to keep him interested and well pleased.


Love your attitude Gg.


----------



## LastUnicorn (Jul 10, 2012)

literotica.com has oodles of stories, sorted in categories. If she's reading, that's great! Guys are easily aroused visually, many women need their brain involved as well. If your ld inhibited woman is reading and enjoying it, you read it too & ask for more stories she likes. Then use it against her in the bedroom  

You really needed a cutlass & pirates hat anyhow, Halloween is right around the corner!

Not sure if its OK to post outside links?


----------



## 45188 (Sep 13, 2012)

Canadian guy did it happen to be called 50 shades of grey? I'd never picked up a porn book until everyone was buzzing about that. I tried to read it though, couldnt get through.


----------



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

kipani said:


> Canadian guy did it happen to be called 50 shades of grey? I'd never picked up a porn book until everyone was buzzing about that. I tried to read it though, couldnt get through.


The book she is ( she didn't read it last night ) reading currently is called - Nauti Boy, author is Lora Leigh.


----------



## Hicks (Jan 14, 2011)

What you should realize is that human beings are sexual. She is showing you that she is in fact human and sexual. Acting like she does not have a sex drive is something she does not becuase she has no sexual needs, but because she doesn't want to have sex with you. These books are how she is getting her sexual needs met.


----------



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

Hicks said:


> What you should realize is that human beings are sexual. She is showing you that she is in fact human and sexual. Acting like she does not have a sex drive is something she does not becuase she has no sexual needs, but because she doesn't want to have sex with you. These books are how she is getting her sexual needs met.


I do realize that human beings are sexual. It has occurred to me and, as some posters have suggested the books are meeting a mental need. I'm wondering what more I could provide to create that for her.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

CanadianGuy said:


> I do realize that human beings are sexual. It has occurred to me and, as some posters have suggested the books are meeting a mental need. I'm wondering what more I could provide to create that for her.


Follow this guys threads, he's eat up with romance! 

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/social-spot/58504-have-you-done-anything-romantic-lately.html


----------



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

southern wife said:


> Follow this guys threads, he's eat up with romance!
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/social-spot/58504-have-you-done-anything-romantic-lately.html


Thanks SW. Whenever I do anything romantic I believe she feels like she's under pressure. I say this because when I have in the past she will either elude to or just come right out and say that I'm only being romantic because I want sex. Sigh. I read some of the book she had the other night. The heroine in the book was already madly infatuated and lusting after the man in the book. That is not how she feels about me. In the passages I read never once did the heroine say " your just doing that because you want sex". lol.


----------



## gumby0811 (Oct 14, 2012)

please just keep in mind no matter what the heroes in these books may be, your wife may also be seeing you in her minds eye. I know me personally no matter what I am reading (even a completely non sexual scene), even if he is described as the opposite of my H, that is who i see.


----------



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

gumby0811 said:


> please just keep in mind no matter what the heroes in these books may be, your wife may also be seeing you in her minds eye. I know me personally no matter what I am reading (even a completely non sexual scene), even if he is described as the opposite of my H, that is who i see.


Thanks Gumby. I am going to get some white out and steal the book for a bit and replace the hero's name with mine...or it that going to far?


----------



## gumby0811 (Oct 14, 2012)

CanadianGuy said:


> Thanks Gumby. I am going to get some white out and steal the book for a bit and replace the hero's name with mine...or it that going to far?


Well depending on her sense of humor,or views of novel vandals...lol hey might be just the bad boy move she's looking for...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

